# [SOLVED] First time trying overclocking



## alank950 (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys just looking into over clocking for the first time..
System...intel (R)Core TM i7 cpu 920 @2.67 ghz
12gb DDR3 ram ..
Asus Rampage Gene 2 mainboard
Nvidia Gforce GTX 285 graphix
win 64bit
Sorta have an idea of the bios and what needs to be done although if someone could post a description and safe settings that would be great..
Installed an arctic cooler for the 4 core cpu and a temp controll module.
At the min temps are a low 28c-32c..frequency ave 1601.99mhz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First time trying overclocking*

Look at the first three Sticky threads at the top of this section.


----------

